# Bach Rescue Remedy side effect?



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I purchased the Rescue Remedy for when I travel and tried it this weekend because my little fellow pants and shakes the entire 3 hour drive. He panted and shook as usual but cried all night which he never does. Do you think it possibly upset his stomach? I didn't give any on the way home today, I was too scared that maybe he had a reaction to it on Friday. I gave as directed, 4 drops on food or treat. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

hempsteadjb said:


> I purchased the Rescue Remedy for when I travel and tried it this weekend because my little fellow pants and shakes the entire 3 hour drive. He panted and shook as usual but cried all night which he never does. Do you think it possibly upset his stomach? I didn't give any on the way home today, I was too scared that maybe he had a reaction to it on Friday. I gave as directed, 4 drops on food or treat. Any ideas? Thanks!


Did you give him the one for pets....as they make one for humans that contains alcohol. Which did you give?


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, it does say pet on the box, I ordered it after reading about it here and so many had good results with it...he does have a very sensitive tummy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, that's good its for pets. Just don't give him anymore if it didn't agree with him. Keep us posted on how he is. Usually there are very positive results from it but every fluff is different.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I would not continue it if I were in your situation. I looked up the ingredients and alcohol is an inactive ingredient in the Pet version as well. It may be that or even one of the active ingredients : HPUS 5x dilution of Helianthemum nummularium, Clematis vitalba, Impatiens glandulifera, Prunus cerasifera, and Ornithogalum umbellatum) that is causing an upset stomach.

I am all for natural supplements but I think they are mistakenly written off as being "safe." Many vitamins and supplements are not well regulated. Just because things are natural does not mean they are safe. Many natural herbs and supplements can have very serious effects on the body (good and bad) so it's always wise to ask a vet if you're in doubt.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia has done well on the Bachs. She gets hyper in the car (although she is doing much better). Today on 6 1/2 hour round trip she got 2 drops on the way up and that was for the whole trip. I was giving her 4 drops each way. But, I think now she realizes she is fine in the car. But, I swear by the Bachs. So many on here recommend it.*


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I went back and checked the bottle and it said alcohol free. I'm wondering if 4 drops were too much. He gets so excited when I get his leash and my keys, but when we start driving he starts the panting and shaking. I might try giving him two drops when I am home all day (Saturday) and see how he reacts...if he cries again then I will know he is having a reaction to it. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I'll have to look into this for Bella. She absolutely hates riding in the car. The best way I can describe her is a "hyperventilating monkey". She makes monkey noises really fast.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Hope it does not happen again and all is well.*
*I think that like everything-What works for one-Doesnt mean it will work for another. I Have never had to use this.*
*Do you think Groomers use this? To make our Fluffs stay calm. God i hope nt. Nickee**


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia sounded like she was part hyena the first time we took her in the car...but we had her crated which turned out to be a mistake. She has a carseat now and has figured out that she can lie down and just sleep which she did on the way home from a 6 hour trip yesterday. And I only gave her two drops of Bachs when we started out from home and didn't give her anymore.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

just try rubbing a two dropps on his nose. and the other two drops orally. My one dog has a sever heart condition and is on lots of meds and the bach I have and am using for the pets doesnt hurt her at all!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have used it on both dogs, but I only give 2-3 drops. It works very well on Bayleigh when its time to trim nails (the only thing I can't get her to do calmly), but it makes Lexie more anxious. Lexie doesn't generally respond well to pain meds either, so I think it just makes her nervous when she feels a little out of control. As with anything, each pup is different.


----------

